# Control remoto bluetooth para celular



## mo1135 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola

Les cuento: tengo mi equipo conectado a mi celular (SE C510a) y necesito un control remoto para poder manejar el reproductor, algo simple cancion anterior siguiente, play/stop y lo del volumen tambien puede ser (es mas menos parecido a lo que hacen unos audifonos bluetooth que tengo por ahi, los s9) la idea es que sea pequeño y que lo puede manipular a distancia obviamente...a y que no salga muy caro tampoco.. (armarlo o comprarlo)
cualquier cosa sirve!

Saludos y gracias por su tiempo e imaginación 

pd: el equipo es un enjendro, con una radio de auto por eso no ocupo un control remoto convencional!


----------



## BKAR (Nov 2, 2010)

se puede hacer.... busca en google hackear celular por bluetooth...oviamnete no funciona ne todso los celulares, pero habrá que intentar...
aquí un ejemplo:


----------



## mo1135 (Nov 3, 2010)

si lo se, de hecho eso hago, pero no me sirve, tengo un w300 y con el btinfo entro a mi celular y todo bien, pero es con concha compadre...  y no me interesa comprarme otro celular solo para usarlo de control remoto.. 
...necesito algo pequeño, porque portatil me van a salir con celulares.. la idea es que sea resitente al agua o por ultimo le pongo algun envoltorio plastico, pero que sea pequeño! para ponerlo en el bolsillo del traje de baño, porque poner mi celular es como correr con piedras en los bolsillos.. nose si ubicas los dock para ipod que tienen control remoto?..bueno ese control remoto..algo asi pero para mi sony, tan "simple" como eso

ves ese control remoto..? algo asi necesito.. si me funcionara eso seria feliz.. alguna idea?
http://img.alibaba.com/photo/210311173/F_2100_Universal_Remote_Control.jpg

Saludos y gracias


----------



## mo1135 (Nov 6, 2010)

a nadie se le ocurre nada?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 9, 2010)

Pues dependerá del modelo de teléfono, muchos admiten ser controlados por un dispositivo hid bluetooth, si no lo admite no creo que puedas añadir esa funcionalidad.
¿Cual es el sistema operativo del teléfono?


----------



## mo1135 (Nov 9, 2010)

ni idea el nombre del sistema operativo, pero es un sony ericsson c510a y el firmware lo actualizé hace poco tiene el ultimo r1ha035, tiene de todo, no creo que no pueda ser controlado...


----------



## Scooter (Nov 9, 2010)

No "creas" mira a ver que dice sony.
Yo no "creo" que mi teléfono lo haga, se que lo hace porque está entre sus perfiles de bluetoot.
Los sony pueden hacer de dispositivo hid pero no me suena que se dejen controlar por un hid.


----------



## mo1135 (Nov 9, 2010)

entonces..? que puedo hacer para verificar eso?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 10, 2010)

Pues leer el manual, no hay otra.


----------



## mo1135 (Nov 10, 2010)

el "manual" apenas dice como llamar por telefono, lo unico que sale de conectividad es vaya a ajustes>conectividad>bluetooth>activar para encender bluetooth...
pero si puedo controlar el el c510a con otro sony, lo he usado como control remoto para el reproductor del pc.. como mouse...etc.. no entiendo de que me ayuda saber si se puede controlar por un hid, si lo que quiero es exactamente lo que puedo hacer con el telefono en este momento, pero al reves ..
en vez de el telefono ser un hid, que lo controle un hid.. pero no otro telefono! 
scooter, si leiste lo que puse arribas veras que dije que tengo conectados unos motorola s9.. nose si sera un hid o no.. pero con los audifonos bluetooth cambio canciones, enciendo y apago el reproductor y controlo el volumen.. lo mismo .. pero con algo mas pequeño..
creo que no me estas entendiendo, y yo me estoy enredando cada vez mas...


----------



## Scooter (Nov 10, 2010)

Lo he leído todo, HID no es una cosa concreta, es un perfil de bluetooth para Human Interface Device (o algo así)
Pues si tu teléfono se deja controlar por un dispositivo HID, (sea o no otro teléfono) compra el dispositivo HID que mas te guste o mas se ajuste a tu uso; un teclado, un ratón o lo que sea y lo controlas....también hay "mandos a distancia hid bluetooth" para controlar PCs que funcionan como mediacenter 

Si quieres fabricar un mando HID con dos componentes lo veo muy muy complicado, aunque igual me equivoco


----------



## mo1135 (Nov 10, 2010)

eso, necesito fabricar un hid que conste de: play/stop cancion siguiente, anterior .. eso el volumen no es tan importante... 
si es muy dificil y no vale la pena, entonces podria comprar un hid, pero la idea es que sea bluetooth y que sea pequeño, mas pequeño que el celular, como el control remoto que puse arriba.. 
si alguien conoce algo parecido porfavor postee porque he buscado y no encuentro nada que me sirva (lo que encontre eran o muy caros o muy grandes)
Gracias scooter


----------



## Scooter (Nov 10, 2010)

Si lo haces tu te costará cinco veces mas dinero y veinte veces mas tiempo, eso si, será mas divertido e instructivo.
Yo he encargado este:
https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.45604
Todavía no ha llegado pero si quieres te comento como va cuando llegue


----------

